# How far would you drive to get this boat?



## PATRIOT (May 28, 2017)

Tired


----------



## DaleH (May 28, 2017)

Boy, if that were near me ... unfortunately it would have "Craigs List SCAM" all over it.

If you it's legit ... why aren't you on the road already? Confirm all titles et al in place and available before leaving.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 28, 2017)

I heard that . . . maybe that's why I can't get a reply from the poster?
Maybe it's an angry spouse/ex that wants to get even???
If so, I'm willing to help her out.


----------



## Johnny (May 28, 2017)

.
this is the listing in Indianapolis, IN
https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/boa/6150317202.html

and, here again in Boston, MA
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/boa/6150242493.html

and guess what ?? here it is AGAIN in Jacksonville, FL
https://daytona.craigslist.org/boa/6148600461.html

and yet, AGAIN in Central LA
https://monroe.craigslist.org/boa/6126381565.html

and, finally, in Beaumont MS
https://beaumont.craigslist.org/boa/6148610994.html

*so Dale is todays winner* =D> 

.


----------



## Fire1386 (May 28, 2017)

I have been watching that post for a while now....believe it to be a scam on craigslist. It has been listed in the Ohio section, not sure where you saw it at? I think someone would have snatched it up long before now at that price myself.

Did a quick search which means I could have missed it in the Ohio craigslist, or someone already flagged it, but I didn't find it again.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 28, 2017)

Wheres it located? That's how far I would drive, if it's real.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 28, 2017)

Tired


----------



## KMixson (May 29, 2017)

How do you know that picture is a recent picture and not one taken in 1999?


----------



## Fire1386 (May 29, 2017)

Found it posted again in the Dayton area. This time they actually have a phone number listed to call. Give it a call and see if it sounds legit to you. Not wasting anything but a little bit of time....


https://dayton.craigslist.org/boa/6150175301.html


----------



## Johnny (May 29, 2017)

he has two numbers that fall into his voice mail. (yeah, I called him - no I didn't leave a message).

I am just thinking here . . that when you leave your name and phone number,
then he can deal with you directly without craigslist intervention.
which could lead to some nasty intimidation, threats of calling the FBI, yada yada yada.
flag it and let it gooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ttexastom (May 29, 2017)

This same boat with the state issued numbers that are covered up, has shown up on athens ga craiglist also. 
Tommy


----------



## Fire1386 (May 29, 2017)

Ah if it is posted there also definitely pass on it. ....


----------



## Stumpalump (May 29, 2017)

Right next to the reply button is a prohibited button. I'm not sure how to flag adds anymore but I think if more than one person clicks prohibited then the add shows as flagged.


----------



## LDUBS (May 29, 2017)

Send a note asking if they will take $1,250.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 29, 2017)

We should start a bidding war on it.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 30, 2017)

Tired


----------



## Johnny (May 30, 2017)

if you do proceed to get this one home, try to save the bow section
and clean it up and post it on craigslist as a "sports bar" or "man cave"
item. you may get enough to pay for your trouble.


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2017)

I'm driving 20 hours to pick up my boat. :lol:


----------



## Crazyboat (May 30, 2017)

See if you know anyone on social media that lives nearby and is willing to take a look see for you. I doubt it's real but what the hell.


----------



## PATRIOT (May 30, 2017)

Tired


----------



## PATRIOT (May 30, 2017)

Tired


----------



## PATRIOT (May 31, 2017)

Tired


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 7, 2017)

Here's another here in the Omaha area

https://ames.craigslist.org/boa/6162415648.html


----------

